# Bynoes (the cloning gecko)



## Gecko :) (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone know much bout Bynoe's Geckoes??, 
How old do they have to be before they clone?, how often do they clone?

Does anyone know of anyone selling them?.., how much do they usually go for??


Thanks


----------



## grimbeny (May 18, 2007)

sdaji was selling them a little while back


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 18, 2007)

about $360 for babies. There are some for sale in reptiles australia magazine


----------



## Rocket (May 18, 2007)

Gecko: Bynoe's Gecko populations are not all characterised by Parthenogenetic females. Some populations will still breed normally whilst others will, yes, clone themselves.

Sdaji seems to have good success with them in a range of colours and patterns usually available.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 18, 2007)

*thanks guys *


----------



## hornet (May 19, 2007)

actually the cloning "bynoes" are not actually bynoes they are a separate species, all the different clones are different species aswell, please correct me if i'm wrong sdaji


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

what questions do you still need answered?


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

how old do they have to be before cloning and how often do they clone?,


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

18months would be a good age, not sure bout how often but they are not as productive as sexual bynoes from what i haves heard but sdaji will be able to tell you more, pm him.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 25, 2007)

*Thanks Hornet *

I just find it fascinates me that an animal can reproduce on its own!!!!!
What other animals can do this???


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

a couple of other geckos, komodo dragon, scorpions, and various other inverts


----------



## waruikazi (May 25, 2007)

Snails


----------



## waruikazi (May 25, 2007)

Apparently so can godzilla


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

which snails clone?


----------



## waruikazi (May 25, 2007)

The ones in my pond that eat all my plants.


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

i thought the were sexually reproductive?


----------



## waruikazi (May 25, 2007)

Im sure some species are sexual. I could be wrong, i'm just going on what the dude at the local aquarium told me, he ssemed to know his stuff though.


----------



## cheyno (May 25, 2007)

There have been several sharks that have reproduced asexually, I got an email about it thismorning. It has also been seen in birds. Mammals are the only vertebrate group not known to reproduce asexually.


----------



## cheyno (May 25, 2007)

Heres the link:
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=268847


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool


----------



## jonesc1 (May 25, 2007)

hornet said:


> a couple of other geckos, komodo dragon, scorpions, and various other inverts



The komodo dragon doesn't make clones of itself, as the offspring they produce are all male. They can produce young on their own but only produce male offspring. The theory is that it's used as a survival mechanism, if a female monitor was carried to an uninhabited island, she would be able to produce offspring which she could mate with and continue the species. Similar to how a honey bee will produce all males if her eggs are unfertilised. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

ahh ok then, that makes sense


----------



## Veredus (May 25, 2007)

hornet said:


> i thought the were sexually reproductive?



They do. Snails are hermaphroditic and I believe (and correct me if I am wrong) that after sexual reproduction by the use of shooting nasty little barbs into each other, both snails can become pregnant because each of the snails has all of the parts.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 25, 2007)

I think that flowerpot snake can also reproduce asexually? Might be wrong though.


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

yes i know any 2 snails can mate but i wouldnt rule out that none can reproduce by themselvs


----------



## waruikazi (May 25, 2007)

cheyno said:


> Mammals are the only vertebrate group not known to reproduce asexually.



Wrong!!! ther eis a very well documented case of virgin birth in humans about 2000years ago


----------



## chickenman (May 28, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Wrong!!! There is a very well documented case of virgin birth in humans about 2000years ago



Well technically its not cloning seeing as she produced a male


----------



## chickenman (May 28, 2007)

sorry didnt read it properly, you said asexual reproduction not cloning.


----------



## MrSpike (May 28, 2007)

I feel sorry for the male Bynoe's gecko's, must suck for them!


----------



## hornet (May 28, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I feel sorry for the male Bynoe's gecko's, must suck for them!



ummm...why?


----------



## MrSpike (May 28, 2007)

hornet said:


> ummm...why?



You saying you wouldn't mind if females could reproduce without your help? Dude.. :|

Kane


----------



## hornet (May 28, 2007)

lol the species that reproduces isnt actually heteronotia binoei, its a separate species and there are no males of that species so i feel sorry for the males in the fact they dont exist


----------



## MrSpike (May 28, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol the species that reproduces isnt actually heteronotia binoei, its a separate species and there are no males of that species so i feel sorry for the males in the fact they dont exist



It's a joke


----------



## hornet (May 28, 2007)

lol i know, and according to sdaji i think he said there is 2 or 3 different species of the cloning bynoes


----------



## Twiggz (May 29, 2007)

Yeah thats what i was told also Hornet.
Guess the males will just have to make up for it in other species.


----------



## Sdaji (May 29, 2007)

As said, the parthenogens are all female, so there are no males in the species to be upset. Having said that, the females are phenotypically similar enough to at least two of the sexual species to convince themselves and the males of those species that copulating isn't such a bad idea. The copulation is of no genetic consequence, so the males never need to pay child support to members of another species; paternity testing will confirm that there actually is no father at all. The males all have female conspecifics, so everyone is happy... except perhaps the sexual females as they might have a bit of trouble competing with the parthenogenetic girls for access to sperm. This might be an accidental advantage of the sexual baggage the parthenogens carry, which is traditionally viewed as a collection of negative traits which evolution is unable to remove.

C'mon, Shine, Kearney, Moritz, get those species descriptions published to clear things up for the non science nerds!


----------

